# RIP ******* Moore



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Navarre pier fishing legend ******* Moore has passed away.


Nobody could touch ******* when it came to pompano fishing and to be given a handmade ******* pomp jig was to be given the absolute best pomp killing jig ever made.


Will post funeral arrangement details as I'm made aware of them...


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I remember him giving me a jig, some pomp advice, and some sand fleas when I didn't have a clue about catching pomps. It was a very kind gesture. 

My sympathies go out to the family.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

**** dog will be missed. What a great pompano fisherman. I have known him for over 40 years. I asked him one time, why he doesn't cobia fish anymore. He said,"hell, I caught nine in one day off Navarre Pier. It just wasn't fun anymore!"


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Did ******* fish Pensacola peir back in the late 80s and earl 90s? Did he have a brother?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

who didnt he teach to pompano fish? i remember watching his every retrieve..
Thank you sir.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

He will be missed, sorry to hear the news.....


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

He taught me how,early 1970's. Both of us standing on the rail of Navarre pier.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I learned to pompano fish by watching him as well.....R.I.P......sympathy and prayers to the family.......


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have known **** dog for over 50 years. We fished the old wooden pier at Navarre in the early 60's as well as Pensacola. He taught me how to tie pomp jigs. Had many fish fries in the parking lot of both places. He used about a pound of salt per 5 pounds of fish. LOL.
Some ask about a brother: His older brother Dale use to come here every year from San Diego and fish Ling and pompano season. He had a younger brother, Ronnie and another I think. Most everyone that pier fishes knows his sons Mike and Alan. Great friend! I will miss him!!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

RIP ******* ,Condolences to the family.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Funeral services for ******* will be on Tuesday at Marcus Pointe Baptist Church...visitation will be at 1pm with the service starting at 2pm...


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Did ******* fish Pensacola peir back in the late 80s and earl 90s? Did he have a brother?
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Yes **** fished pcola in the late 80's ad 90's. His brothers, Dale, Ronnie, and Sam used to fish Navarre Pier during cobia season. Dale and Sam are deceased.


----------

